# طلب معلومات عن محرك سيارات ( البي أم دبليو ) الهدروجينيه



## عضو1 (19 مارس 2009)

الاخوه الأفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى الافادة عن معلومات تتعلق بمحرك سيارات ( البي أم دبليو ) التي تعمل على الهاديروجين مبدأ عملها العناصر والقطع المستخدمه لتصنيع المحرك ءاذا توفر هناك مخطط للمحرك بشكل واضح فهذا أفضل ..

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (19 مارس 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> الاخوه الأفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى الافادة عن معلومات تتعلق بمحرك سيارات ( البي أم دبليو ) التي تعمل على الهاديروجين مبدأ عملها العناصر والقطع المستخدمه لتصنيع المحرك ءاذا توفر هناك مخطط للمحرك بشكل واضح فهذا أفضل ..
> 
> وجزاكم الله خير ..


و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هو محرك سيارة بي ام دبليو عادى جدا ليس به اضافات سوى الاضافات اللتى تستخدم لسيارات الغاز الطبيعى من مرشحات ومنظمات لضغط الغاز 

وهى تعمل بالبنزين اساس 
وبها خزان لغاز الهيدروجين المسال يتمن تعبئته فى محطات خدمة خاصة بالشركة 

وبالسيارة مفتاح التحويل من بنزي الى الغاز والعهدوة مره اخرى للغاز


والسيارة قد تعد للبيع سنة 2020 على الارجح 

ووهنا باصات واتوبيسات حكومية تعمل بغاز الهيدروجين فقط فى العاصمة 
ان عملت بحث عن تلك الموضوعات ستجد الكثير على الانترنت

والسيارة الان موجودة باحد المتاحف فى المانيا


----------



## شيرمان (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بوب رام (2 يونيو 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------

